# Night shift, sleeping in the day - advise!



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

I also work nights. 3 12s a week. I plan to crate at night and have my husband and kiddos tend to him and then while I’m sleeping I’ll have his crate connected to an exercise pen with safe toys and a kong or whatever. I usually wake up after 4 hours because of my bladder and plan on taking him out to potty and giving him a fresh Kong with frozen goodies inside for the rest of the 2-3 hours I need to sleep. Just until he’s house trained. My last dog had no schedule he just went out when he needed, had free reign of the house. Never wanted or needed any bones or toys even though I tried to give him some!


----------



## REXgold (Nov 26, 2019)

Miranda Gallegos said:


> plan on taking him out to potty and giving him a fresh Kong with frozen goodies inside


What do you put in the kongs? May have to try thos, although gave him a chew this morning which he had barely touched. I'm pretty sure its because he knows I'm in the house x


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Any reason why you can't put his crate in the bedroom with you?


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

One trick you might try is to have a good 'play' with the pup right before you go to laydown. 

We would get out his favorite toy, sit on the floor and get him going playing with that toy. We would continue this until he finally got tired and would take his toy, go and laydown to chew on it. We then would take him outside to do his business. Then into his crate. Since you are doing this during daylight, can you put him and his crate in a room that is darkened. This play time, when we first did it, took our dog from 4 hours sleep to 6 hours sleep...this was at night!

Also, one of you should keep him up at night as long as you can, so that he is tired in the day, when you both will need sleep.

Good Luck


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

ceegee said:


> Any reason why you can't put his crate in the bedroom with you?


This was one of my two questions/suggestions..

My other was going to be, how house trained is your pup? My dog started sleeping on my bed at 5 months old because I got hit with the flu and basically couldn't move for 48 hours. The only way I could watch her was to have in on the bed with me. She was happy as a clam sleeping with me all day. I took her for bathroom breaks and my walker came and got her both days (thanks goodness it was weekdays). Since this is only 2 days every 10 days for you, this might work?


----------



## REXgold (Nov 26, 2019)

ceegee said:


> Any reason why you can't put his crate in the bedroom with you?


Hadn't considered this. Too be honest, I'd be reluctant to bring his crate into the bedroom. He's taken to the crate so well and it's always been left in the lounge downstairs. Feel I may be making a rod for my own back if I start bringing him into bedroom with me.


----------



## REXgold (Nov 26, 2019)

Sweet Girl said:


> how house trained is your pup?


He is totally house trained and has been since around 10 weeks. He always make it known when he needs to go out. Havent been trying to avoid giving him access to the upstairs until hes better behaved x


3goldens2keep said:


> One trick you might try is to have a good 'play' with the pup right before you go to laydown.


Will try this tomorrow morning. I thought he'd be excited for a walk first thing in the morning, but he just isn't interested. He would play though, so should probably focus on that instead. Dont mind staying up longer if it means I'll have a good few hours later. Thanks x


----------

